# One pic of my finest work



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a more detailed description in Storage. Please enjoy.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

soooooo good.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

That's one awesome humi


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow!!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice looking humi


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Dude you are truly amazing why are you not in business selling these things for a couple ao thousand?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That is truly magnificent. WOW!! Just WOW! :dribble:

CD


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice craftsmanship !!!Your work is awesome bro ..


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice work. I have seen this one before. Very awesome.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, that is so much better looking than 99% of commercial humis.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a friggin awesome piece of artwork!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

You are an artist!! That thing looks amazing, nice work. I think you should go into the humi business....ever thought about it?


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

wow that is great


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that is one beautiful humi!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

beautiful work, your are a true talent.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice work....


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful work.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Stunning!! I love it!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj said:


> Stunning!! I love it!


that would fit in perfect with your collection david :biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys very much for the kind comments. I'd love to do it for a living but I'm to slow at it. I just tinker around in my work shop. You might say it's my Zen time. It's also a great time to smoke a cigar Plus I have a habbit of giving the stuff away. :mumbles::lol: Makes great gifts.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

William Wyko said:


> Thank you guys very much for the kind comments. I'd love to do it for a living but I'm to slow at it. I just tinker around in my work shop. You might say it's my Zen time. It's also a great time to smoke a cigar Plus I have a habbit of giving the stuff away. :mumbles::lol: Makes great gifts.


those make exceptional gifts, i bet the people on your xmas list are very happy!


----------



## uncelnino (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, incredible work. I wish i had the ability to do such a thing. How long did it take you?


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, this one took around 6 months of odds and ends evenings and weekends. That's why I can't do this for a living. I'd make around .23 cents an hour.:mumbles:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You sir, are one talented mo-fo! I wish I had some of your skills.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Outrageous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW great humidor! Truley a masterpeice!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone else....that is one amazing piece of artistry. The time invested shows in what you produced.....the comparison between yours and mass produced pieces is obvious.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:wazzapp: you've really have a gift Bill!! Excellent work!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

oh.... wow..... :eeek:

what an amazing piece of work...


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Simply beautiful.. A Work of art.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Your love for cigars really shines in that piece, there is a lot of visible passion!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bill, 
From the first time I saw your work I was floored--You have impeccable workmanship and really know how to get many here's attention on detail. 
I for one would be honored to purchase one of your pieces of art. For now I have too many things going on and could not afford your fine pieces of work.

Thanks for posting--It makes my day!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice humi


----------

